# Oppurtunity



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Got a couple of wabbits when i went out pass shooting today, posting for all your viewing pleasure.

Could have had more, but the stuff on the 2nd rabbits head kinda turned me off. Any ideas on what it is? pitch or something i should be worried about. I was wearing gloves and kept handling to a minimum.

LOL not a mullet as my brother just asked, hairs getting too long.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You killed yourself a jackalope, its still in the "spike stage" I managed to take a mature 'lope last year. 










:rollin:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

HAHA, but Uh Oh don't you have to have a special tag for that!??!?!?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Got one 8)










Sorry about the blurry picture, need a better camera.


----------

